# Tivo Bolt (500G) new in box includes including All-in-Plan



## bwperez (Jan 4, 2005)

Tivo Bolt (500G) with All-in-Plan for sale. New in box.
TiVo BOLT 500 GB DVR and Streaming Media Player - 4K UHD + Lifetime service 851342000445 | eBay

TiVo Premiere Series4 Receiver 45hrs
TiVo Premiere Series4 Receiver 45hrs | eBay

Make offer via PM if interested.

12 hours to go. Currently $405 gets the Bolt.


----------



## bwperez (Jan 4, 2005)

I've updated the thread with ebay links.


----------



## bwperez (Jan 4, 2005)

Anybody have thoughts on an ebay buyer that has 2500 positive reviews since 2008 but they are a lot of duplicate sellers that sell .01$ and other low cost items? I'm not feeling good about my current highest bidder.

Brian


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

bwperez said:


> Anybody have thoughts on an ebay buyer that has 2500 positive reviews since 2008 but they are a lot of duplicate sellers that sell .01$ and other low cost items? I'm not feeling good about my current highest bidder.
> 
> Brian


Just make sure you use PayPal and have a valid tracking number and you will have no problem. Many items get the highest price during the last few seconds and are often not the folks who have been bidding all along.


----------

